# WINAMP media player problem



## Ragey4 (Jul 6, 2011)

So basicly, I've got this sweet media player which is like itunes, but better and worse in ways. Now, my problem is that all my .avi videos are played upside down, I right click the video and it says 'Vertically Flip' And it was ticked, I untick it and then all my video's but my .avi's are flipped. According to the options it is check by default to be compatible with older drivers. Thing is. This laptop isn't even a year old so what is the solution?

(Also this laptop I'm talking about isn't the one on my profile. It is a school one. Here are the details:
Intel Core i3 2.40ghz core
4gb RAM
Intergrated graphics)


----------

